# Donny D III MBGFC report



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't posted a report of our trips in a long time, just kind of lost interest.... I will try to start again for a while.... 

Started down at Devils Tower Saturday Morning and worked that area with several other boats. Not much happening down there so we made our way north on Sunday and picked off a half dozen tunas up to 86lbs, a small wahoo at 34lbs and released a Blue Marlin... The Marlin measured 103" we went 1-2 on Marlin bites over the weekend... 

Short video of the release is at this link http://vimeo.com/67168202


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty work!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice work guys.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

One of my bucket list fish to catch. And damn good music by the way!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good piece of film Jon. What do you do on your Go Pro as a safety precaution from loss? I know the head rigs are tight but I've had some green fish in the mid 3s shake me so hard that they shake my cap off and I know they will shake a Go Pro off. Friends of mine have lost their Go Pros and just quit using they on the head band mount. Do you use some type of safety lanyard on yours?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Glad to see your posting again CPT Jon....:thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice going Jon and crew!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty work fellas!!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent work, and amazing video... I love the song you chose. Thank you for the report


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.... Slim, we just roll the dice on the head mount..Haven't had a problem so far, I'd consider it the cost of doing business if we lost one. That being said, I have jimmy'd up a lanyard on the rod that I have been trying to get underwater Gopro footage with. The mate that worked with me last year had a float that Gopro makes attached to the back of his headstrap...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

good job guys, nice video as well!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jon

I gotta give it to ya. Not only a great job by landing the fish, but we were right next to ya when you hooked him up. 

I just wanna say you did an AWESOME job working that fish around the rig. When yall hooked him up and he came up and made that awesome run on top and started hanging a right around the rig leg, my first thought was "oh crap". But the way you handled that boat and worked him away from the rig was awesome! Congrats


wes


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet release good job :thumbup:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> Jon
> 
> I gotta give it to ya. Not only a great job by landing the fish, but we were right next to ya when you hooked him up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes! I appreciate it...I was a little concerned myself for a second...


----------



## Jabbo (May 29, 2012)

Awesome. Just awesome!!!


----------

